# Da Buddha or ARIZER V-TOWER DIGITAL VAPORIZER EXTREME



## danfinance2008 (Jan 17, 2010)

which one and why?

i like the bag optioan and digital temp on the arizer

i also have heard alot of good things about da buddha on this site?

anyone who has used both care to comment, or why one might like one better than the other


----------



## warfish (Jan 17, 2010)

I can only comment on the DaBuddha, but I enjoy it very much.  I like the whip as it still feels like I'm hitting the pipe and you have full control over your hit as in how dense you want your vapors on the inhale.  

I would think that for a party situation though the bag style may be a better way to go as when you hit the whip style you need to set your heat according to the rate you inhale for a max hit, and we each inhale at a different rate.

Either way you go I'm sure you will be happy though   Best of luck in your purchase!  

Warfish


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2010)

I own and use a Da Buddha with the added attachments to my bong. 
Is just like hitting bong without the smoke. 
Only advantage I see in bag system would be in a party situation where the bag is getting passed around.


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

Haven't used the other. Dabuddah is the way fer me!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 17, 2010)

HI,

I just bought my Arizer Extreme Vape a few weeks ago and I LOVE it...  I had a roomie with a volcano for a few years and I think the Extreme blows it away in terms of flexibility to use it as a manual whip, forced air whip with three fan speeds, or as with the short whip to fill a bag of vape like the volcano and at $249 it's about half the cost of the Volcano.  And the crazy thing has a remote control to control temps, fan speed, and the safety off timer...  I've heard nothing but good things about daBuddha as well but a good pal of mine already had an Extreme and swore by it and I sure love mine...

Here's a useful vape info/sales site...

hXXp://weedvaporizers420.com/arizer-extreme-weed-vaporizer/

Happy Vaping!


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think you'll go wrong with either. I'll admit I love my DaBuddha, but I've never tried the other vape. I'm sure you'll enjoy vaping on either one. But if you do a lot of partying with your friends, the bag seems like a great option to have. I'm mainly a lone medicinal user, so the whip works perfect for me. It will be great to have another vaper on the board!


----------

